# Deleted The Driver App



## UberComic

Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight. 

I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard. 

Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass. 

The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down. 

Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!

- Mike the Uber Comic


----------



## suewho

Hear hear!


----------



## LAuberX

You speak many truths wise ass one.

Hate to see you go (again)

I wish you much success with the short bus!


----------



## chi1cabby

All the best to you,
@UberComic !

And Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Ping

LAuberX said:


> You speak many truths wise ass one.
> 
> Hate to see you go (again)
> 
> I wish you much success with the short bus!


He is a lyft mentor


----------



## chi1cabby

Sweet Ping said:


> He is a lyft mentor


Hey Vladimir!
You just got here today!
So simmer down!


----------



## Sweet Ping

chi1cabby said:


> So simmer down!


What are you saying?


----------



## chi1cabby

Sweet Ping said:


> What are you saying?


@UberComic is are one of the forum members. He just made a post saying his farewell to other forum members.
And without knowing him or his contributions to forum, or to Drivers in general, you are casting aspersions on his motivations.
Capihce??


----------



## Sweet Ping

chi1cabby said:


> @UberComic is are one of the earliest forum members. He just made a post saying his farewell to other forum members.
> And without knowing him or his contributions to forum, or to Drivers in general, you are casting aspersions on his motivations.
> Capihce??


Ask if he deleted his lyft app


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Sweet Ping said:


> Ask if he deleted his lyft app


Why does that matter? I hope he didn't! This is about Uber's shitty policies.


----------



## Jonesy

LAuberX said:


> You speak many truths wise ass one.
> 
> Hate to see you go (again)
> 
> I wish you much success with the short bus!


Uber is a scam.... Nothing but a pyramid scheme! They know drivers are making less than minimum wage and just rely on constantly hiring new drivers... Don't waste your miles and time being part of the scheme! Get a real job!!!


----------



## LookyLou

Good luck with everything UberComic. Keep pushing ahead.


----------



## Seinfeld

Joining you UC. No rides since New Years. $1.00 a mile, hell no.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!
> 
> - Mike the Uber Comic


The question now becomes Will you take uber as a pax now? You helped make them the number mode of transport so you will be stuck with uber ether way lol


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!
> 
> - Mike the Uber Comic


Don't know how I missed this thread M.U.C!!! Come and visit from time to time.

Its great to hear of a successful escapee from Uber, don't look back!!


----------



## DriverJ

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!
> 
> - Mike the Uber Comic


Extremely well put! I wish you the best in school. I get a good feeling every time I see someone leaving. I know you're making a positive change.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

And what's the deal with airline peanuts? I mean do they expect us to eat the whole bag? And what about the difference between black girls and white girls I mean comeon. 
Ubercomic good luck !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat
> 
> POST #1 / @UberComic: ♤♡♢♧
> Thank you for all you did in the
> brief time you were here. The "heads up"s,
> the humor, the humanity. You're a mensch, sir.
> Above all you proved to be an exception to the
> rule I have about certain people.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Baron VonStudley said:


> And what's the deal with airline peanuts? I mean do they expect us to eat the whole bag? And what about the difference between black girls and white girls I mean comeon.
> Ubercomic good luck !


POST # 17 / @Baron VonStudley : ♤♡♢♧
I know it IS important if BVS shows up!
I've inadvertantly earned my 2nd Strike
and @Worcester Sauce has been banned
for a 2nd time. OY VEY! What's up mit
der Baron und Baroness? PM me.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

My phone is running better now that I deleted the uber partner app


----------



## observer

All drivers that quit should delete the app.

It's too much temptation to keep it on your phone, AND

It shows Uber that drivers are not just taking a break, but are truly quitting.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!
> 
> - Mike the Uber Comic


^^^
More experienced drivers will be leaving the platform.... particularly the ones that have been around for a while and see their incomes declining, the fees going up and their vehicles being run into the ground, only to be replaced by the dregs, the uninformed and the desperate.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberComic said:


> Drove for awhile Saturday night, then decided to delete the Uber driver app. I'm done wasting my time with this. It's time to focus on moving on with my life, going back to school, and my career. I'm also unveiling my new business tonight.
> 
> I started driving in April, and joined Uberpeople the first week it was online. I've seen comissions go from 5% to 20%, and even more for new drivers. Uber has dropped fares unnecessarily several times in a failed effort to put it's competition out of business. The new guarantees are complete bullshit, and actually penalize those who work hard.
> 
> Uber has a bad habit of not listening to complaints from riders as well as drivers. This business model is not sustainable, and eventually will bite them in the ass.
> 
> The only way to beat Uber is to make and work towards goals to better your life and move on. Take night classes, spend extra time sending out resumes, find another way to make money, anything but driving for Uber. The more good drivers they lose, the more bad ones will bring the ship down.
> 
> Every driver on this forum has it in their power to beat Uber. Now get on it!
> 
> - Mike the Uber Comic


^^^

BTW.... the best of luck to you. 
You've been a great contributor to the site.
Hopefully, you'll make some reappearances.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> My phone is running better now that I deleted the uber partner app


^^^
All that spyware running in the background is gone. LOL


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jonesy said:


> Uber is a scam.... Nothing but a pyramid scheme! They know drivers are making less than minimum wage and just rely on constantly hiring new drivers... Don't waste your miles and time being part of the scheme! Get a real job!!!


^^^
An inverted pyramid for the drivers.


----------



## Realityshark

Nice job. I wish you the best. The smart one's always figure it out and quit.


----------



## Chicago-uber

This thread is over a year old. I think UberComic reinstalled his app 

This uberShit is addictive. We all need a therapy.


----------



## Load & Go

I figures this out after 37 drives and a 4.82 rating while getting shafted out of game surges. App has been deleted, I only drive Lyft and they are on the same path to being deleted as well.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Uber free for 18 months now


----------



## Rookie

I am done with Uber as well. Wasted too much of time and killed my lexus. Not worth.


----------



## Manotas

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> My phone is running better now that I deleted the uber partner app


I deleted the Ewber driver and rider apps, I'm still going to be a Lyft minion for a while longer because of the tips... But one more fare cut and I'll delete them too


----------



## Load & Go

Deleted Lyft as well as Uber. Done!!!!


----------



## randomuber

I'm with you op, it's not worth it, especially in los angeles, I know how that goes, I have been all over the US and LA takes the cake when it comes to ******bags. I would suggest the same to anyone, go back to school, some people can even get pel grants, they will pay for the classes and books, cut you a check even. Whatever it is, believe me it's better than this crap. What did it for me was not the driving, I can drive all day, it was the rude passengers and the amount of money you get for the stress you get. Not to mention your car, the oil changes, the tire changes, the wear and tear, car washes, at the end of the day you what have you made? Jack shit.

I agree with people, uber is not sustainable, it will collapse eventually and it's their own fault. I tell EVERYBODY what I think of uber now that I don't drive for them. Good riddance.


----------



## NickyBoy

I deleted the uber driver app for various reasons.. 1 being the rates are so low now its no longer worth driving & 2 it is still illegal in my state & recently the state govt changed the law so that a transport officer/cop only has to 'suspect' you are an uber driver & the fine is now $2346 ... an easy way to confirm their suspicion is if you have the driver app on your phone


----------

